# Letter of Resignation



## forgetmenot (Apr 17, 2013)

Never made one of these before  but it is time now  and as i sit down and try to write this letter no words are formed.
So far i just have  as of May 31,2013 i will be resigning from my position at xxxxxxxxxxx  

What does one say really after working it seems a life time there it is now time to walk away 
I am so tired    Over 30 yrs i have been somebody there   anyways  anyone know how to write one of these letters    i need to go away  i need this to happen now   i was going to hand this in tonight but i think it is still only 2 weeks you have to give notice hell i think

   I will let my manager know tonight verbally anyways so she can be prepared to replace me on schedule


----------



## Jesse910 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that this is a frustrating time for you.  If you have not already submitted your resignation letter, have you thought this through?  Do you have another source of income and medical insurance?  Can you perhaps, take a few days off from work to come up for air?  This will be major change for you.  Please take care and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## rdw (Apr 17, 2013)

All you need to write is that you are resigning your position and your expected last date of work. Easy enough to write but hard to deal with your emotions after so many years... I am sure you will find many things to do to fill your time and give you a sense of purpose.


----------



## Retired (Apr 17, 2013)

A search engine search using the terms "letter of resignation" will provide many insights as well as examples and templates.

I thought this page was particularly informative

The key to writing a letter of resignation is to make it short, gracious and to the point.

You want to be sure to ask for a letter of recommendation before leaving, while the people who know you are still working there, assuming you are leaving on good terms.  That letter should be kept in your file for when you make future applications.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks  i talked to my head nurse  she said she would write me a letter of resignation and i could just sign it.

So i will do it that way  instructed her not to tell anyone i am leaving 

 i do not want anyone to know

 so it will happen soon and um  ya  i won't need a letter of recommendation 

   I don't know if i will keep my license up to date or not or just ask for refund for rest year  

told my husband what i had done  i hope he can cope with finances  im tired  too tired to do anything now  hell i couldnot even face writing the dam letter but it will be done  things will move forward now. 

I have kept all my letters stating my good record  attendance  very little sick time  but really i don't see me working anywhere  after i leave  i am done working


----------



## eva (Apr 18, 2013)

It's good that you got some help writing the letter.

If things are getting overwhelming for you, it might be best to take the time you need to rest and recover.

Things might be hard money-wise but I'm sure you will think of something. Good luck.


----------



## Retired (Apr 18, 2013)

> i won't need a letter of recommendation



I would not make that determination, as you never know what the future holds.  Ask for a letter of reference, it costs nothing, and you'll have it if you ever need it.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 19, 2013)

Talked to my therapist   he stated perhaps to take a leave of absence but no i think i am done  also thought it was best i let the staff know of my departure.  mmm  I will think on that   

One young nurse said i was being selfish for not telling them when and if i was leaving   I just wanted to go away that all   
 i am not sure  perhaps a small gathering on the floor the last night i will be there    Therapist thinks it willl help me grieve  the ending of my career    i don't know really  i just know   for me i had to leave when i was on top of my career  i don't want to leave when i am not functioning  i hope that makes sense.

Therapist ask me to bring in pictures  i have none no pictures 30 yrs  i worked  i did not socialize  that was not me   I socialized at work  i talked to girls at work    i have memories dam   i have a picture of me when i started my career   i am not knowing what will happen to me now  but i know i want to leave  
Letter of reference Steve i will think abt that one  even if i keep it as a keep sake  
spent day with my grandaughter today  longest i have ever had her  god  she is so special


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 20, 2013)

it is official  signed note  turned it in let the staff know i am going soon


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 21, 2013)

Just remember this, though: If things don't work out as you expected, "official" doesn't mean "final" or "irreversible".


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't have any expectations  and this  resignation is final i will not be returning to my career to my profession.
I wish i could explain what is going on in my mind  everything i fought to be will be no more  but that is my choice  I just have to make it through one more month    May 19 last day


----------



## GDPR (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish you luck with everything forgetmenot.

That was a big decision you made,and I am glad you did what you felt was best.

What are you going to do on may 20th,since may 19th is your last day? Relax and take it easy?


----------



## MHealthJo (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations on taking the plunge into the next phase of your life, Forgetmenot. I know it is really hard for you though. Still I think it is a time to celebrate your excellent achievements and hard, dedicated work. 

That work you have done, and its way of forming a part of your identity, does not somehow vanish in a puff of smoke just because the work has now been done. Time and life phases are linear. But our achievements and the way they form part of us, are not. 

I will always think of you as a cool, smart, valuable, hardworking nurse Forgetmenot. I think you might find a lot of people might always still think of you that way too..... Maybe even you could too.......


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 22, 2013)

That is it MHeathJo  i don't feel like me at all  when i think of me going away   I am feeling like the nothing the no one  but i just cannot keep up physically with my work  and to transfer to a different area of my field they want more education  and i am not going back to school   i am tired of a fight inside me   now  see i told you  it is hard to explain  but i am letting the fight die down now  i am just going to surrender and what will be will be    understand  i hope so


----------



## MHealthJo (Apr 22, 2013)

It is really hard when we have relied on a certain role to feel like somebody or something, and we feel that we have to keep doing that to have an identity or worth.

One of my favourite chapters in David Burns' _Feeling Good_ is Your Work Is Not Your Worth.

Keep exploring this with your therapist Forgetmenot. xx


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 24, 2013)

From what I've seen here, you're a wonderfully caring person. Congrats on finally having the opportunity to turn that caring inward on a more regular basis (and get all that extra time to spend with your granddaughter).

On May 20, instead of running around to someone else's schedule, this will be you -->


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Apr 28, 2013)

forgetmenot,

Perhaps feelings will come later.  It sounds like you're battle-worn and just weary.   

Maybe some of that numbness will warm up after you've had some time away.   I am not a nurse but I know that is one of the most stressful jobs out there.  It's probably too hard to think to far ahead right now.

Even if you choose to make this final, it's still okay to change your mind later.  Or if you find you haven't got enough to do, my MIL went back to work for a while.  I have heard some folks are "semi-retired" and try volunteer work or find a part time job where they just spend a few hours a day doing stuff where they aren't stressed out and they don't have to bring their work home with them.  Some just work at something they love out of their house.  Some are just completely happy enjoying their retirement!  

Either way, I wish you well, and that you feel more like yourself soon!!!

Congratulations may be in order, but it sounds like you don't even feel relief, yet, it sounds more like you want to escape...  *hugs*


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 28, 2013)

i am escaping i don't want to be me anymore  i don't want to be anyone now


----------



## making_art (Apr 28, 2013)

Just be grandma for awhile....my grandson calls me "nanny". I was just "nanny" for awhile and loved it. :moon::vroom::juggle::watermelon:


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 29, 2013)

my grandaughter calls me gammies thanks  ihope i will be able to spend more time with her


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 30, 2013)

work tonight so tired  staff want do have potluck get together before i leave  wish they understood how difficult that is for me 
i said ok but now regretting that  anxiety is so very high  over this decision yes it is selfish of me not to want to do this  but god  30 yrs there and i did not go to one social event 
 i attended the ones on floor because i could leave anytime i felt overwhelmed  how do i leave when event is for me.


----------



## MHealthJo (May 1, 2013)

Do they know about the challenge you have with social anxiety Forgetmenot?

Maybe even if you just mentioned to the main one or two people who organised it, someone who seems safest and nicest, that you will only be able to manage 30 mins or something because social events are a challenge? I am sure they would understand?

Sometimes it also helps to have a 'role' or an 'agenda'. Maybe for each person, you could list something you have appreciated about them or want to thank them for. Then there is something to focus on during the event - the task of letting them know it at some point, as each person talks to you?

They might also ask about your future plans. Maybe even just for the sake of something to say, maybe there is a charity, volunteer work, or activity you could look into, so there's a possibility to talk about?... (You might even convince yourself too, and end up finding a new thing you're interested in aiming for...?)

Wow it is really hard, and it's brave of you that you agreed to it.... Maybe even doing some CBT beforehand, disarming the thoughts that go with this, could help....? I'll be thinking of you Forgetmenot....

---------- Post Merged at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:54 PM ----------

Argh, just realised I'm probably replying too late though.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 1, 2013)

no last day is may 18 19   dinner is may 16  um  manager knows  and girls should know as i have simply not gone to any event for 30 yrs 
will talk to my therapist about this  i will have to have an escape plan somewhere i can just go too when i feel so overwhelmed   
pushing me to go out to to restaurant  told them flat out NO  pot luck on floor best i can do if that    I like your ideas though have a plan already in my head what i am going to say  to everyone ug  just thank them all for being such a great team over they years  and i will miss being able to converse with them   something like that   thanks for you input hun


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (May 2, 2013)

Yes, maybe you could stay for the beginning, zip out on some unknown errand, then come back in the middle, then get someone to call you on your cell as an "emergency" and then come back at the end...  Stay like 30 min each time!  

Maybe it's healthy to be a smidgen out of your comfort zone?  Any chance you'll be a little like me?  I sometimes dread the thought of going out somewhere, but I make myself go because at least half the time I end up wanting to stay longer because I am surprised I am having a pretty darn good time after all...

I do always give myself an "out" just in case, though...   Little white lie, something socially acceptable...   On the other hand if your anxiety is harder to control, consider just staying for a while at the beginning, as was mentioned, and then leave early.

Maybe this could be your "coming out" party: you can tell everyone how you appreciate all the trouble they've gone to, but you have anxiety issues.  You'll stay as long as you can, because you know they went to some trouble for you, but you can't stay more than (whatever you feel is appropriate) 30 min...


----------



## forgetmenot (May 2, 2013)

All this fear is irrational  i know that    like you said  once i am there i will cope  i will i always cope. 
emotions i will deal with them i will  i use humor  
if i can station myself by the exit i will be ok   nothing to fear   
Stay the nurse  stay in charge  i am grateful that they want to show me they care 
 it is just me being so fearful over nothing  nothing  
personal space  another issue but um somehow i will be ok  iwill stay in control i will
see just have to keep my mind in control 
  i can wear the mask so well i can


----------



## forgetmenot (May 5, 2013)

four more shift 
 taking pictures as therapist said to 
 accepting hugs dm  
see  see i can do this  oh exhausted  another night tonight 
  left last night in extreme pain could barely walk to my vehicle 
 wish my body did not turn against me 
  i need to stay focus  stay in control just play the part i started long ago  
It is time it is time  just another transition to get through


----------



## GDPR (May 5, 2013)

You can do this forgetmenot! Just keep pushing through,not much longer to go.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 7, 2013)

3 more shift  and the potluck i am to go too anxiety  is getting high and the sadness even more   i may have to  call t  see if i can fit in anther session  or i may just suck it up and just deal with it  i hope i can


----------



## MHealthJo (May 7, 2013)

Don't be afraid to call; your T will be very glad to help you through this as much as they possibly can.

Thinking of you. xx


----------

